

Bitcoins: A Tulip by any Other Name - kaa2102
http://spendologyblog.com/2014/03/06/a-tulip-by-any-other-name/

======
dperfect
Nothing new here - it's the same rehashed argument made previously by
countless (often uninformed) Bitcoin detractors.

Clear and concise responses to the claims made here:

[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/FAQ#Is_Bitcoin_a_bubble.3F](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/FAQ#Is_Bitcoin_a_bubble.3F)

(also see "Is Bitcoin a Ponzi scheme?")

------
jontaylor
This is not a very useful article.

~~~
ChrisClark
It's just someone new who has finally heard of Bitcoin. So he's bringing back
the tulip craze argument thinking no one else has thought of it yet. :P

------
scottcanoni
Ponzi Scheme || Tulips != Bitcoin

Poor article. Haven't these already been proven?

